# Miter guage math



## Enticer (Oct 14, 2005)

I want to use the miter guage to make corner braces for a table i am working on. What is the correct math to figure out the length of the brace, distance of the dovetail slot from the leg? Lets assume i have a 2" square leg.

Thanks,
kevin.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

This is what I would do. 

How are you attaching the leg(s)) to the table, If you are using hanger bolts (machine thread on one end and lag screw threads on the other end.) 1st.trim one corner of the leg at a 45deg. at the top end (with a router bit) about 2 1/2" long the norm ,clamp it in place or tape in place then take the corner part (brace) and set it place (about 6" long to start with) mark the two 45deg. cuts and then add 3/4" for the siding dovetail pins on ea. end.(3/8" long the norm) one on ea. end.
Cut the dovetails pins and then check it in place and mark the stockets for the female dovetail sockets. 
Cut the sockets and check it for fit.
Remember the deeper the bit the looser the fit when you cut the dovetails.
It will help when you try to slide the dovetails in place.
Once you have the right size drill the holes for the hanger bolts in the corner brace,(two of them works best in ea. corner) start with a 1/8" drill and then drill them out to the right size.

----------------
Just a side note**** the bit below also works great for putting in a corner brace, it's quicker and much easyer then a sliding dovetail bit .
You just need to set it up the same way but on this set up you just cut the brace stock off sq., glue and screw the brace in place and you got it done in 1/2 the time.  without making any firewood.
( just cut the 90 Degree V-Groove in the side parts then mark the brace and cut it off then install it.)

1" 90 Degree V-Groove Bit (1/2" shank) 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-RB31-

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-RB31-&product=31-332

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1537

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?id=64





Bj


----------

